# Breeders in Colorado



## jwhollist (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone have personal knowledge about a reputable breeder in Colorado? Would prefer the Denver area but anywhere in the state will work. Thanks for any help.

Joan


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just wanted to suggest you start with the GRCA, they have a puppy referal program.

http://www.grca.org/puppyreferrals.asp


----------



## jwhollist (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have emailed the puppy referral person at the Mile High Golden Retriever Club and am waiting for a reply. Was also hoping that, in addition, there might be a personal referral from someone on this forum.

Joan


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jwhollist said:


> Does anyone have personal knowledge about a reputable breeder in Colorado? Would prefer the Denver area but anywhere in the state will work. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Joan


 
Jean VonBarby, Elysian Goldens. Top Notch.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Jean VonBarby, Elysian Goldens. Top Notch.


You have some of the best around in Colorado. In addition to Jeanne, who is top notch, you also have Laurell Shaw (Laurell Goldens), Leslie Dickerson (Farm Fresh) as well as others.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Jean VonBarby, Elysian Goldens. Top Notch.


Totally agree. You could also try www.goldenbreedersresource.org for breeders in your area.


----------



## jwhollist (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for the suggestions! 

Joan


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

There is a breeder in Longmont with a wonderful web site who sounds very good. I have spoken with her a couple times on the phone and was even more impressed. I will try and get the name for you. There's a bit of a wait list because so many people want her pups. I am from California and if I was ever to get a dog from a breeder this is one I would really consider.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> There is a breeder in Longmont with a wonderful web site who sounds very good. I have spoken with her a couple times on the phone and was even more impressed. I will try and get the name for you. There's a bit of a wait list because so many people want her pups. I am from California and if I was ever to get a dog from a breeder this is one I would really consider.


I think you mean: http://www.starzgoldens.com/Welcome.html

If so, you are correct. She is terrific. She helped me immensely when we got Toby, though we ended up getting him from a breeder in Grand Junction. Sandy in GJ doesn't have a website, but let me know if you're interested in her contact info. Sandy is also top-notch.

AM.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Actually I was thinking of Mervar West. Here is their info:
Mervar Kennel West Charles and Nancy Mervar
15457 Moss Rock Ct.
Longmont, CO, 80503
(303) 823-6809


----------



## golddogz (Apr 27, 2006)

*You might want to check with Tiffany McCray. I believe she's in Loveland. www.venturegoldens.com 

Good luck!*


----------



## nbloch64 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Good Breeder in Kersey*


----------



## nbloch64 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Great Breeder in Kersey*

They also provide European bloodlines and multiple color choices!


----------



## mab383 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Looking for Good Golden Breeder in Colorado*



Attacking Mid said:


> I think you mean: http://www.starzgoldens.com/Welcome.html
> 
> If so, you are correct. She is terrific. She helped me immensely when we got Toby, though we ended up getting him from a breeder in Grand Junction. Sandy in GJ doesn't have a website, but let me know if you're interested in her contact info. Sandy is also top-notch.
> 
> AM.


Good morning Attacking Mid,
I am a new member of the forum; wow, this is a great resource for me. I have wanted a golden for many years, but due to a job that required me to travel frequently, I didn't feel I could give a golden the time and care it deserved. Now, I have the time to make that commitment and am searching for a good breeder in Colorado.

I believe I met Sandy from Grand Junction at an AKC show about a year ago here in Colorado Springs. She was wonderful and spent alot of time answering my questions. However, I misplaced her card and haven't been able to find her contact information anywhere! I've torn my house apart looking for it to no avail. Would you mind sharing it with me? I would love to get in touch with her.


----------



## beauteousbeast (Sep 14, 2009)

*Beautiful Colorado pups at Double B Ranch*

Hadley and Lee Barrett have the Double B Ranch in Kersey; they are rodeo people who love Goldens. They've been importing for several years and get their clearances. They put lots of money into the dogs and have a beautiful set-up. They have puppies year round. I wouldn't call them a puppy mill unless a puppy mill is anyone who puts food on the table with puppy money in addition to other income, which is all people who breed. Currently the Double B has beautiful pups by their amazing stud dog Cutter. Compare Double B to Skylon in Canada. Only difference: JT at Skylon is turning out many litters a year and posts horrid photos of her crappy whelping boxes and mamas not yet cleaned up! But you cannot argue with the quality of the pups or their obvious health, and she is a judge and shows all the time. So where do you draw the line?

Unless you want to be bashed for seeking info, avoid the Mile Hi Golden Retriever Club: snobs, all of them. They all trade puppies with each other and breed to each other's stud dogs; there are now so many "River" pups out there and relatives of River it kinda makes me sick! Do not buy from people who quote scripture on their site to suck you in, or who aren't down to the earth and willing to let you come out and see the pups. A tip: most breeders appreciate if you walk in a little clorox before you go from one place to another. Au revoir for now... beauteousbeast 

:smooch:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Wlecome to the GRF! :wavey:



beauteousbeast said:


> Hadley and Lee Barrett have the Double B Ranch in Kersey; they are rodeo people who love Goldens. They've been importing for several years and get their clearances. They put lots of money into the dogs and have a beautiful set-up. They have puppies year round. I wouldn't call them a puppy mill unless a puppy mill is anyone who puts food on the table with puppy money in addition to other income, which is all people who breed. Currently the Double B has beautiful pups by their amazing stud dog Cutter. Compare Double B to Skylon in Canada. Only difference: JT at Skylon is turning out many litters a year and posts horrid photos of her crappy whelping boxes and mamas not yet cleaned up! But you cannot argue with the quality of the pups or their obvious health, and she is a judge and shows all the time. So where do you draw the line?
> 
> Unless you want to be bashed for seeking info, avoid the Mile Hi Golden Retriever Club: snobs, all of them. They all trade puppies with each other and breed to each other's stud dogs; there are now so many "River" pups out there and relatives of River it kinda makes me sick! Do not buy from people who quote scripture on their site to suck you in, or who aren't down to the earth and willing to let you come out and see the pups. A tip: most breeders appreciate if you walk in a little clorox before you go from one place to another. Au revoir for now... beauteousbeast
> 
> :smooch:


 
Rather broad brush you paint the entire Mile Hi GRC and then also comment about the quantity of litters another breeder produces. And then you claim "all" breeders "puts food on the table with puppy money in addition to other income". I am sorry but you do not know of what you speak. And in my opinion the idea of breeding to stud dogs other than your own is a GREAT idea, much better than breeding all your bitches to the one or two studs you own yourself. 
I will assure anyone who is looking for a pup that if you contact the breeders associated with MHGRC you will not be "bashed". They are not snobs. I don't like to jump to conclusions, but I have to question if you do not have some "interest" in the Double B Ranch.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

beauteousbeast said:


> Unless you want to be bashed for seeking info, avoid the Mile Hi Golden Retriever Club: snobs, all of them. They all trade puppies with each other and breed to each other's stud dogs; there are now so many "River" pups out there and relatives of River it kinda makes me sick! Do not buy from people who quote scripture on their site to suck you in, or who aren't down to the earth and willing to let you come out and see the pups. A tip: most breeders appreciate if you walk in a little clorox before you go from one place to another. Au revoir for now... beauteousbeast
> 
> :smooch:


Hey now  My pup is a result of linebreeding on River and she is a very nice dog, my breeder is a member of Mile-Hi and she is very awesome, very helpful, and I would recommend her to anyone. I was more than welcome to come out and see the pups and I got weekly pictures and updates plus more. To this day we still remain in contact and I can call/email her about anything and she is very nice and helpful.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Isn't it all too obvious that this person is really promoting Double B. And there is no need to bash Angela at Perfect peace, that is unless you know something we don't. If you are Double B at least acknowledge yourself. If you are proud of your program I would expect you to do just that.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

beauteousbeast said:


> Hadley and Lee Barrett have the Double B Ranch in Kersey; they are rodeo people who love Goldens. They've been importing for several years and get their clearances. They put lots of money into the dogs and have a beautiful set-up. They have puppies year round. I wouldn't call them a puppy mill unless a puppy mill is anyone who puts food on the table with puppy money in addition to other income, which is all people who breed. Currently the Double B has beautiful pups by their amazing stud dog Cutter. Compare Double B to Skylon in Canada. Only difference: JT at Skylon is turning out many litters a year and posts horrid photos of her crappy whelping boxes and mamas not yet cleaned up! But you cannot argue with the quality of the pups or their obvious health, and she is a judge and shows all the time. So where do you draw the line?
> 
> Unless you want to be bashed for seeking info, avoid the Mile Hi Golden Retriever Club: snobs, all of them. They all trade puppies with each other and breed to each other's stud dogs; there are now so many "River" pups out there and relatives of River it kinda makes me sick! Do not buy from people who quote scripture on their site to suck you in, or who aren't down to the earth and willing to let you come out and see the pups. A tip: most breeders appreciate if you walk in a little clorox before you go from one place to another. Au revoir for now... beauteousbeast
> 
> :smooch:


 
"Crappy whelping boxes and mamas not yet cleaned up" aside, I will say that the dogs pictured on the Double B website could stand some cleaning up themselves.
I do like the 98pound Cutter and his "thick coat and white fur with Caribbean sand highlights." Is that a Miss Clairol color?

Sorry, but there are several very highly respected breeders - members of the GRCA and Mile Hi - who I would refer to before this outfit. Yes, they hav clearances - great, that's admirable. But they obviously care nothing for the standard, and not only are a oupld of their males grossly oversized, but structurally or type wise I would not consider them anything other than marginal.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

mab383 said:


> Good morning Attacking Mid,
> I am a new member of the forum; wow, this is a great resource for me. I have wanted a golden for many years, but due to a job that required me to travel frequently, I didn't feel I could give a golden the time and care it deserved. Now, I have the time to make that commitment and am searching for a good breeder in Colorado.
> 
> I believe I met Sandy from Grand Junction at an AKC show about a year ago here in Colorado Springs. She was wonderful and spent alot of time answering my questions. However, I misplaced her card and haven't been able to find her contact information anywhere! I've torn my house apart looking for it to no avail. Would you mind sharing it with me? I would love to get in touch with her.


Wow, sorry I missed this question from long ago. Sandy actually has a website now.... www.timberee.com . Someone mentioned oversize males from another breeder - our unneutered 3 y.o. male weighs right at about the minimum - 65 lbs, though judging by the size of his paws, even our vet predicted a much bigger adult size when he was a pup. I believe Sandy is also put-off somewhat by the proliferation of oversized goldens, as she seems to breed well below the standard maximums.

AM.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

beauteousbeast said:


> Unless you want to be bashed for seeking info, avoid the Mile Hi Golden Retriever Club: snobs, all of them. They all trade puppies with each other and breed to each other's stud dogs; there are now so many "River" pups out there and relatives of River it kinda makes me sick! beauteousbeast
> 
> :smooch:


Nice way to get yourself socially banned from this website!
MHGRC is a very reputable club and has many great members who are very influential and reputable breeders.
The only reason anyone thinks show people are "snobs" is because they aren't willing to do the work necessary to be successful at shows, performance events and/or in the whelping box so, rather than improve their program, they denigrate others who are more successful than them. 
River was a great stud dog, awesome pedigree, working ability and strong structure. What do you have against him personally?
Never heard of Double B. Probably a good reason why.


----------



## coloradogoldenfan (Sep 28, 2009)

*ColoradoGoldenFan weighs in;*

Feelings appear to run high in this forum. I notice that someone has expressed opinions about several commercial breeders here and then pretty much got jumped on. Thought we weren't supposed to do that!

I agree with Beauteous Beast below that breed clubs can be difficult to deal with. 

Let me introduce myself... aka old Rolling Stones song. I have been involved with the breed for thirty years. Like everyone I made mistakes when starting out. Like many when I learned about health issues I stepped up. I have three Goldens and am not breeding at this time, but pondering a breeding between my show puppy who is Quailwood and Krishna with lotsa greats thrown in-- and my up and coming, whom I did purchase from the Baretts in Kersey. 

What a beautiful place, and beautiful dogs. Wouldn't it be great to have the bucks to bring in gorgeous prospects from all over the world?

I know of a beautiful litter coming from a kennel in Hungary-- because of the state of the economy in Eastern Europe, you wouldn't pay more than 2K for a fabulous pup from CH parents. Shipping is always a bit high, but not terribly high.

Seems like many people are capitalizing on English Cremes these days-- in Europe they are the every day Golden. Posters here are right to educate on conformation and health issues, but we shouldn't bash people doing their best, or judge them. We all presumably love the breed. If people would like to reach me, I am in Northern Colorado, at [email protected] . :wave:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum coloradogoldenfan! :wavey:



coloradogoldenfan said:


> Feelings appear to run high in this forum. I notice that someone has expressed opinions about several commercial breeders here and then pretty much got jumped on. Thought we weren't supposed to do that!
> 
> I agree with Beauteous Beast below that breed clubs can be difficult to deal with.
> 
> ...


I am afraid I will agree and disagree with your post here.
You are right that feelings run high here. And I see that as a very good thing. Due to that many are not afraid to post exactly what we really think and believe. 
Not sure why you think breed clubs are difficult to deal with when looking for a puppy. And as this thread is about finding a breeder in Colorado I have to assume that is what you are referring to. I have never had to deal with a breed club when looking for a pup. All the club has done has provided a list of their members who are breeders that agree to some form of code of ethics when it comes to breeding. No other contact with the club than that. 
I am glad to hear your experience with Double B Ranch is/was a good one. But I would still not recommend them to someone looking for a pup. With the clearances alone they do not do elbows, they do eyes only one time (they need to be done every year) and the hearts are cleared by a general practioner vet which is not sufficient. It should be done by a specialist or a board certified cardiologist. On their website they have dogs listed with clearances that belong to other dogs and no clearances for that dog can be found in the database (Locker, Switch, Cat). 
So if you think this is bashing, so be it. I happen to feel it is nothing more than education and letting folks know that there are those out there that know what should be done, present themselves as doing what should be done, but are not doing what should be done.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

beauteousbeast said:


> Unless you want to be bashed for seeking info, *avoid the Mile Hi Golden Retriever Club: snobs, all of them*. They all trade puppies with each other and breed to each other's stud dogs; there are now so many *"River" pups out there and relatives of River it kinda makes me sick!* Do not buy from people who quote scripture on their site to suck you in, or who aren't down to the earth and willing to let you come out and see the pups. A tip: most breeders appreciate if you walk in a little clorox before you go from one place to another. Au revoir for now... beauteousbeast
> 
> :smooch:


Who's bashing who? It is one thing to say that you thought *some* of the members of Mile Hi were hard to work with, but to come in and sweep them all under the same roof as 'snob' is offensive to me--especially since my pup came from a Mile Hi breeder and she was wonderful.

Then there is the attack on River and how it makes the poster 'sick.' Guess what, I have a River relative (and I am not the only one on this forum) and I find that offensive. And I don't think you'll find my post is bashing on Double B but I had to say something where I have personal experience with Mile Hi and River.


----------



## nbloch64 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a dog from Double B and he is amazing. I picked him up at 2 mos old and he has been the best dog. He was an amazing puppy and he will be turning 2 in November. My parents also have 2 dogs from the same litter as Jedi and their dogs are wonderful too. We lost our goldens several years ago, both to cancer. One passed at 13 and the other at 14 and they were both amazing dogs. I believe my dad found Double B by searching for white goldens online so I am not sure if he also was referred by someone. I would definitely recommend them, but I also know that there are many wonderful amazing breeders around and everyone should be comfortable with their choice.


----------

